#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How to do effective referral marketing?

## Bhavya

When we use referrals to promote our business's products or services to our new customers we call it referral marketing. Referral marketing often occurs spontaneously like word of mouth but we can influence it through right tactics. Can you guys give me some tips to do effective referral marketing?

----------

